# Torneo dei pronostici - Champions League 2018/19 - Fasi finali



## Roten1896 (12 Febbraio 2019)

> _*CLASSIFICA PRONOSTICI 13 DICEMBRE*_
> 
> _*85 (14) Interista Diventi Pazzo
> *__77 (12) Roten1896
> ...



Raga a parte che mi stavo dimenticando dell'esistenza della Champions... ma non ho più i permessi per scrivere nel vecchio topic (www.milanworld.net/gioco-dei-pronostici-champions-league-2018-19-a-vt67141-13.html) e ne ho aperto uno di emergenza. 

Intanto che sistemo il foglio excel potete iniziare a pronosticare qui dentro le prime partite degli ottavi:

*Manchester United - PSG
Roma - Porto
Ajax - Real Madrid
Tottenham - Dortmund*


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Febbraio 2019)

@Interista Diventi Pazzo
@hiei87
@diavolo
@shevchampions
@de sica
@Chrissonero
@Milanforever26
@Milo
@MrPeppez
@diavoloINme
@7vinte
@Moffus98
@Beppe85
@kuker
@Zosimo2410
@mil77

Intanto che sistemo il foglio excel potete iniziare a pronosticare qui dentro le prime partite degli ottavi:

*Manchester United - PSG
Roma - Porto
Ajax - Real Madrid
Tottenham - Dortmund*


----------



## diavolo (12 Febbraio 2019)

Manchester United - PSG 2-1 1
Roma - Porto 2-2 2
Ajax - Real Madrid 1-3 2
Tottenham - Dortmund 1-1 2


----------



## mil77 (12 Febbraio 2019)

Manchester United - PSG 2-0 1
Roma - Porto 3-1 X
Ajax - Real Madrid 1-2 2
Tottenham - Dortmund 2-1 1


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Febbraio 2019)

Manchester United - PSG 2-1 1
Roma - Porto 1-0 1
Ajax - Real Madrid 0-2 2
Tottenham - Dortmund 1-0 X


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (12 Febbraio 2019)

Manchester United - PSG 1-1 (X)
Roma - Porto 2-1 (1)
Ajax - Real Madrid 1-3 (2)
Tottenham - Dortmund 2-2 (X)


----------



## Chrissonero (12 Febbraio 2019)

Manchester United - PSG 0-0 (X)
Roma - Porto 1-1 (X)
Ajax - Real Madrid 1-1 (X)
Tottenham - Dortmund 2-1 (1)


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Febbraio 2019)

Up


----------



## 7vinte (12 Febbraio 2019)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Manchester United - PSG 1-1 (X)
> Roma - Porto 2-1 (1)
> Ajax - Real Madrid 1-3 (2)
> Tottenham - Dortmund 2-2 (X)



In bocca al lupo rivale!!


----------



## de sica (12 Febbraio 2019)

Manchester United - PSG 1-2 (X) 
Roma - Porto 2-0 (X) 
Ajax - Real Madrid 1-3 (2)
Tottenham - Dortmund 3-2 (X)


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Febbraio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> In bocca al lupo rivale!!



metti i tuoi ahaha

*edit. ho visto che li hai messi nella pagina
per stavolta li riepiloghiamo qui dai*

*Pronostici [MENTION=3817]7vinte[/MENTION]*


Manchester UnitedParis Saint-Germain[1]
20RomaPorto[2]
01AjaxReal Madrid[1]
21Tottenham HotspurBVB Dortmund[2]
13


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Febbraio 2019)

I miei sono questi


*OTTAVI DI FINALE*
*12/13 febbraio*
Manchester UnitedParis Saint-Germain [X]11RomaPorto [2]12AjaxReal Madrid [2]02Tottenham HotspurBVB Dortmund [1]21


----------



## shevchampions (12 Febbraio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> I miei sono questi
> 
> 
> *OTTAVI DI FINALE*
> ...



Aspettavo te 

Manchester United Paris Saint-Germain 2 1 (X)
Roma Porto 1 1 (1)
Ajax Real Madrid 0 1 (2)
Tottenham Hotspur BVB Dortmund 2 1 (X)


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Febbraio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Raga a parte che mi stavo dimenticando dell'esistenza della Champions... ma non ho più i permessi per scrivere nel vecchio topic (www.milanworld.net/gioco-dei-pronostici-champions-league-2018-19-a-vt67141-13.html) e ne ho aperto uno di emergenza.
> 
> Intanto che sistemo il foglio excel potete iniziare a pronosticare qui dentro le prime partite degli ottavi:
> 
> ...






OTTAVI DI FINALE	12/13 febbraio 
Manchester United	Paris Saint-Germain	[1]	2	1
Roma	Porto	[1]	1	0
Ajax	Real Madrid	[2]	1	2
Tottenham Hotspur	BVB Dortmund	[x]	1	1


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Febbraio 2019)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Manchester United - PSG 1-1 (X)
> *Roma - Porto 2-1 (1)*
> Ajax - Real Madrid 1-3 (2)
> Tottenham - Dortmund 2-2 (X)



niente male come ripartenza ahah


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Febbraio 2019)

[MENTION=186]hiei87[/MENTION] [MENTION=3752]Beppe85[/MENTION]
se siete ancora da queste parti potete pronosticare a partire dalle partite di oggi


----------



## Beppe85 (13 Febbraio 2019)

Ajax-Real 0-2 (2)
Tottenham-Borussia 2-1 (X)


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Febbraio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> niente male come ripartenza ahah



Ahahahah grazie Roten! 

Comunque ho visto sulla pagina e invece che 3 punti me ne hai messo solo 1


----------



## hiei87 (13 Febbraio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=186]hiei87[/MENTION] [MENTION=3752]Beppe85[/MENTION]
> se siete ancora da queste parti potete pronosticare a partire dalle partite di oggi



Niente da fare, sto invecchiando. Mi sono dimenticato il pronostico anche stavolta


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Febbraio 2019)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Ahahahah grazie Roten!
> 
> Comunque ho visto sulla pagina e invece che 3 punti me ne hai messo solo 1



What... va beh quando poi li conto tutti aggiusto


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Febbraio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> What... va beh quando poi li conto tutti aggiusto



Sisi, tranquillo


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2019)

_*CLASSIFICA PRONOSTICI 13 FEBBRAIO
I.D.P. ALLUNGA A +10!

89 (15) Interista Diventi Pazzo 
*__79 (12) Roten1896
77 (9) diavoloINme
73 (10) Chrissonero
__71 (8) Milanforever26
__70 (7) mil77
__69 (11) de sica
65 (8) Beppe85 
63 (6) diavolo_
_55 (6) hiei87 
53 (6) shevchampions
49 (4) 7vinte_
_41 (3) MrPeppez_
_33 (3) Milo_
_26 (2) Zosimo2410_
_16 (0) Moffus98

_


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Febbraio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> _*CLASSIFICA PRONOSTICI 13 FEBBRAIO
> I.D.P. ALLUNGA A +10!
> 
> 89 (15) Interista Diventi Pazzo
> ...



Che fesso ho perso un punto per non essermi fidato del pronostico degli Spurs..


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Febbraio 2019)

*PRONOSTICI DEL 19-20 FEBBRAIO

Lione - Barcelona
Liverpool - Bayern Monaco
Atletico Madrid - Juventus
Schalke 04 - Man City

*


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Febbraio 2019)

Lione - Barcelona 0-3 2
Liverpool - Bayern Monaco 2-1 1
Atletico Madrid - Juventus 1-1 2
Schalke 04 - Man City 0-2 2


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Febbraio 2019)

> *PRONOSTICI DEL 19-20 FEBBRAIO
> 
> Lione - Barcelona
> Liverpool - Bayern Monaco
> ...



@Interista Diventi Pazzo
@hiei87
@diavolo
@shevchampions
@de sica
@Chrissonero
@Milanforever26
@Milo
@MrPeppez
@diavoloINme
@7vinte
@Moffus98
@Beppe85
@kuker
@Zosimo2410
@mil77


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Febbraio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> @Interista Diventi Pazzo
> @hiei87
> @diavolo
> @shevchampions
> ...



Io ho pubblicato qui sopra...


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io ho pubblicato qui sopra...



Sì sì ho visto ma ho taggato tutti


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Febbraio 2019)

*PRONOSTICI DEL 19-20 FEBBRAIO
**Roten1896

Lione - Barcelona [2] 0-2
Liverpool - Bayern Monaco [1] 2-0
Atletico Madrid - Juventus [2] 1-1
Schalke 04 - Man City [2] 0-2*


----------



## 7vinte (19 Febbraio 2019)

*PRONOSTICI:

Lione-Barcellona [1] 2-1
Liverpool-Bayern [1] 3-0
Atletico-Juventus [1] 2-0
Schalke 04-Manchester City [2] 0-2*


----------



## 7vinte (19 Febbraio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *PRONOSTICI:
> 
> Lione-Barcellona [1] 2-1
> Liverpool-Bayern [1] 3-0
> ...



Sono un'ottimista per natura


----------



## 7vinte (19 Febbraio 2019)

In bocca al lupo di cuore a tutti!!!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (19 Febbraio 2019)

Lione - Barcelona 1-3 (2)
Liverpool - Bayern Monaco 1-1 (X)
Atletico Madrid - Juventus 0-1 (2)
Schalke 04 - Man City 0-2 (2)


----------



## diavolo (19 Febbraio 2019)

Lione - Barcelona 0-2 (2)
Liverpool - Bayern Monaco 3-2 (X)
Atletico Madrid - Juventus 2-0 (2)
Schalke 04 - Man City 0-3 (2)


----------



## mil77 (19 Febbraio 2019)

Io l'ho messo sul foglio


----------



## shevchampions (19 Febbraio 2019)

Lione - Barcelona 1-3 (2)
Liverpool - Bayern Monaco 3-1 (1)
Atletico Madrid - Juventus 0-1 (2)
Schalke 04 - Man City 1-3 (2)


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Febbraio 2019)

Ecco i miei :

PRONOSTICI DEL 19-20 FEBBRAIO

Lione - Barcellona 1-2 (2)
Liverpool - Bayern Monaco 2-0 (1)
Atletico Madrid - Juventus 1-0 (1)
Schalke 04 - Man City 1-3 (2)


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Febbraio 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Io l'ho messo sul foglio


*mil77*

Lione - Barcelona 1-2 (2)
Liverpool - Bayern Monaco 2-0 (1)
Atletico Madrid - Juventus 1-0 (X)
Schalke 04 - Man City 0-3 (2)


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Febbraio 2019)

Lione - Barcelona 1-2 (2)
Liverpool - Bayern Monaco 1-1 (X)
Atletico Madrid - Juventus 1-1 (X)
Schalke 04 - Man City 0-2 (2)


----------



## de sica (19 Febbraio 2019)

PRONOSTICI DEL 19-20 FEBBRAIO

Lione - Barcelona 0-3 (2)
Liverpool - Bayern Monaco 2-1 (1)
Atletico Madrid - Juventus 1-1 (X) 
Schalke 04 - Man City 0-4 (2)


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Febbraio 2019)

_*TORNEO A ELIMINAZIONE DIRETTA
TABELLONE PLAYOFF - ANDATA

*7vinte - Interista Diventi Pazzo 4 - 6
shevchampions - Roten1896 3 - 3
hiei87 - diavoloINme 0 - 6
diavolo - Chrissonero 3 - 3
Beppe85 - Milanforever26 3 - 3
mil77 - de sica 5 - 2

__*CLASSIFICA GENERALE*__

__*91 (15) Interista Diventi Pazzo 
*__80 (12) Roten1896
79 (9) diavoloINme
75 (10) Chrissonero
72 (8) Milanforever26
__71 (7) mil77
__70 (11) de sica
67 (8) Beppe85 
65 (6) diavolo_
_55 (6) hiei87 
54 (6) shevchampions
53 (5) 7vinte_
_41 (3) MrPeppez_
_33 (3) Milo_
_26 (2) Zosimo2410_
_16 (0) Moffus98_


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Febbraio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> _*TORNEO A ELIMINAZIONE DIRETTA
> TABELLONE PLAYOFF - ANDATA
> 
> *7vinte - Interista Diventi Pazzo 4 - 6
> ...



Adesso comincio a metterci dei soldi sui pronostici di Interista che leggo qua


----------



## 7vinte (22 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Adesso comincio a metterci dei soldi sui pronostici di Interista che leggo qua



Shh, che lo devo battere . Non è ancora finita


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (22 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Adesso comincio a metterci dei soldi sui pronostici di Interista che leggo qua



Mettiamoci in societa' ahahah che quando pronostico qui va bene ma quando vado a giocarmi qualcosa non vinco mai un soldo ahahah 



7vinte ha scritto:


> Shh, che lo devo battere . Non è ancora finita



Ahahah
Bell'andata, siamo ancora molto vicini col punteggio


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Marzo 2019)

*OTTAVI DI FINALE - RITORNO
*
BVB Dortmund - Tottenham Hotspur
Real Madrid - Ajax
Porto - Roma
Paris Saint Germain - Man United

Regole pronostici:
Vale il risultato (e il segno) al 90'. 

*Bonus*:
Se pronosticate un risultato secco che porterebbe ai supplementari (esempio Juventus - Atletico Madrid 2-0) potete aggiungere a destra della partita anche il nome della squadra che secondo voi passerà il turno (non importa se ai supplementari o ai rigori) e ottenere un ulteriore punto di bonus se azzeccate risultato secco al 90' + passaggio del turno!


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Marzo 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *OTTAVI DI FINALE - RITORNO
> *
> BVB Dortmund - Tottenham Hotspur
> Real Madrid - Ajax
> ...




@Interista Diventi Pazzo
@hiei87
@diavolo
@shevchampions
@de sica
@Chrissonero
@Milanforever26
@Milo
@MrPeppez
@diavoloINme
@7vinte
@Moffus98
@Beppe85
@kuker
@Zosimo2410
@mil77


----------



## 7vinte (4 Marzo 2019)

Dortmund-Tottenham X 1-1
Real-Ajax 1 2-0
Porto-Roma 1 2-1
PSG-United 1 2-0


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Marzo 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Dortmund-Tottenham X 1-1
> Real-Ajax 1 2-0
> Porto-Roma 1 2-1
> PSG-United 1 2-0



puoi aggiungere il pronostico sul passaggio del turno di Porto-Roma per ottenere un bonus, visto che hai scommesso un risultato che porta ai supplementari


----------



## 7vinte (4 Marzo 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> puoi aggiungere il pronostico sul passaggio del turno di Porto-Roma per ottenere un bonus, visto che hai scommesso un risultato che porta ai supplementari



Passa il Porto


----------



## diavolo (4 Marzo 2019)

Dortmund-Tottenham 1 2-1
Real-Ajax 1 3-1
Porto-Roma X 1-1 
PSG-United 1 2-1


----------



## hiei87 (4 Marzo 2019)

Dortmund-Tottenham 1 - 1 x
Real-Ajax 3 - 0 1
Porto-Roma 2 - 0 1
PSG-United 2 - 1 1


----------



## Beppe85 (4 Marzo 2019)

Dortmund-Tottenham 2 - 0 1
Real-Ajax 1-1 X
Porto-Roma 2 - 1 1 Porto
PSG-United 2 - 0


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Marzo 2019)

Dortmund-Tottenham 3-1 (1)
Real-Ajax 2-1 (1)
Porto-Roma 0-1 (2)
PSG-United 0-0 (X)


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Marzo 2019)

BVB Dortmund - Tottenham Hotspur 2-1 - 1
Real Madrid - Ajax 1-0 - 1
Porto - Roma 2-2 - X
Paris Saint Germain - Man United 2-1 - 1


----------



## Chrissonero (5 Marzo 2019)

Dortmund-Tottenham 3-1 (1)
Real-Ajax 1-1 (X)
Porto-Roma 2-1 (1)
PSG-United 2-0 (1)


----------



## mil77 (5 Marzo 2019)

Borussia - Tottenham 2 - 0 (1)
Real - Ajax 3 - 1 (1)
Porto - Roma 2 - 0 (X)
Psg - United 2 - 0 (1)


----------



## de sica (5 Marzo 2019)

BVB Dortmund - Tottenham Hotspur 2-1 (1)
Real Madrid - Ajax 2-1 (1)
Porto - Roma 1-1 (X) 
Paris Saint Germain - Man United 2-0 (1)


----------



## de sica (5 Marzo 2019)

BVB Dortmund - Tottenham Hotspur 2-1 (1)
Real Madrid - Ajax 2-1 (1)
Porto - Roma 1-1 (X) 
Paris Saint Germain - Man United 2-0 (1)


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Marzo 2019)

BVB Dortmund - Tottenham Hotspur 2-1 (1)
Real Madrid - Ajax 3-2 (1)
Porto - Roma 1-1 (X)
Paris Saint Germain - Man United 2-1 (1)


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Marzo 2019)

BVB Dortmund - Tottenham Hotspur 1-1 [X]
Real Madrid - Ajax 2-0 [1]
Porto - Roma 2-0 [1]
Paris Saint Germain - Man United 2-1 [1]


----------



## shevchampions (5 Marzo 2019)

Spero di essere ancora in tempo (7 minuti dal fischio d'inizio)...

BVB Dortmund - Tottenham Hotspur 3-2 (1)
Real Madrid - Ajax 3-1 (1)
Porto - Roma 1-2 (2)
Paris Saint Germain - Man United 3-1 (1)


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Marzo 2019)

oggi facile fare i conti: zero punti per tutti ahaha


----------



## mil77 (6 Marzo 2019)

Ho modificato il pronostico di psg united


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Marzo 2019)

_*CLASSIFICA GENERALE - 7 MARZO*__ 

__*91 (15) Interista Diventi Pazzo 
*__81 (12) Roten1896
79 (9) diavoloINme
78 (11) Chrissonero
72 (8) Milanforever26
__71 (9) Beppe85 
__71 (7) mil77
__70 (11) de sica
65 (6) diavolo
57 (6) 7vinte_
_56 (6) hiei87 
54 (6) shevchampions_
_41 (3) MrPeppez_
_33 (3) Milo_
_26 (2) Zosimo2410_
_16 (0) Moffus98

*TORNEO A ELIMINAZIONE DIRETTA
TABELLONE PLAYOFF - RITORNO (*__*parziali*__*)
Attenzione ai ribaltoni!?

*7vinte - Interista Diventi Pazzo [4 - 6] [__4 - 0__]
shevchampions - Roten1896 [3 - 3] [__0 - 1__]
hiei87 - diavoloINme [0 - 6] [__1 - 0__]
diavolo - Chrissonero [3 - 3] [__0 - 3__]
Beppe85 - Milanforever26 [3 - 3] [__4 - 0__]
mil77 - de sica [5 - 2] [__0 - 0__]
_


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Marzo 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> _*CLASSIFICA GENERALE - 7 MARZO*__
> 
> __*91 (15) Interista Diventi Pazzo
> *__81 (12) Roten1896
> ...



Nessun dubbio che questo gioco in Champions è molto più difficile del mondiale.


----------



## 7vinte (7 Marzo 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> _*CLASSIFICA GENERALE - 7 MARZO*__
> 
> __*91 (15) Interista Diventi Pazzo
> *__81 (12) Roten1896
> ...



Grande ieri!


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Marzo 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> _*CLASSIFICA GENERALE - 7 MARZO*__
> 
> __*91 (15) Interista Diventi Pazzo
> *__81 (12) Roten1896
> ...



Si sprofonda


----------



## 7vinte (7 Marzo 2019)

Un 4-0 contro [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION]. Mi sento un po come l'Atalanta dopo il 3-0 alla Juve


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (7 Marzo 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Un 4-0 contro [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION]. Mi sento un po come l'Atalanta dopo il 3-0 alla Juve



Ahahahah non esageriamo! Complimenti comunque!


----------



## 7vinte (7 Marzo 2019)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Ahahahah non esageriamo! Complimenti comunque!



Grazie! Grande!!


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Marzo 2019)

*Juventus - Atletico
Man City - Schalke 04
Barcelona - Lione
Bayern M. - Liverpool

@Interista Diventi Pazzo
@hiei87
@diavolo
@shevchampions
@de sica
@Chrissonero
@Milanforever26
@Milo
@MrPeppez
@diavoloINme
@7vinte
@Moffus98
@Beppe85
@kuker
@Zosimo2410
@mil77

*fate il vostro gioco!*
*


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Marzo 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Juventus - Atletico
> Man City - Schalke 04
> Barcelona - Lione
> Bayern M. - Liverpool
> ...



Juventus - Atletico 1-1 [X]
Man City - Schalke 04 4-2 [1]
Barcelona - Lione 3-1 [1]
Bayern M. - Liverpool 2-2 [X]


----------



## hiei87 (10 Marzo 2019)

Juventus - Atletico 4 - 0 1
Man City - Schalke 2 - 1 1
Barca - Lione 2 - 0 1
Bayern - Liverpool 1 - 2 2


----------



## diavolo (11 Marzo 2019)

Juventus - Atletico 2 0-2
Man City - Schalke 1 3-0
Barca - Lione 1 2-1
Bayern - Liverpool 2 1-1


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Marzo 2019)

Juventus - Atletico 3-0 1
Man City - Schalke 04 2-0 1
Barcelona - Lione 4-1 1
Bayern M. - Liverpool 1-1 2


----------



## shevchampions (11 Marzo 2019)

Juventus - Atletico 2-0 (1) (Atletico)
Man City - Schalke 3-1 (1)
Barcelona - Lione 3-0 (1)
Bayern M. - Liverpool 0-0 (1) (Bayern M.)


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Marzo 2019)

Juventus - Atletico 2-0 (1) (Juventus)
Man City - Schalke 04 4-1 (1)
Barcelona - Lione 2-0 (1)
Bayern M. - Liverpool 1-1 (X)


----------



## 7vinte (11 Marzo 2019)

Juventus-Atletico 0-1 (2)
Man. City-Schalke 04 3-1 (1)
Barcellona-Lione 2-0 (1)
Bayern Monaco-Liverpool X (0-0)


----------



## Beppe85 (11 Marzo 2019)

Juventus - Atletico 2-0 1 Atletico ai supplementari gol di Morata
Man City - Schalke 04 2-2 1
Barcelona - Lione 3-0 1
Bayern M. - Liverpool 1-1 X


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Marzo 2019)

Juventus - Atletico 3-0 [1]
City - Schalke 2-0 [1]
Barcelona - Lione 4-0 [1]
Bayern M. - Liverpool 1-1 [X]


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Raga a parte che mi stavo dimenticando dell'esistenza della Champions... ma non ho più i permessi per scrivere nel vecchio topic (www.milanworld.net/gioco-dei-pronostici-champions-league-2018-19-a-vt67141-13.html) e ne ho aperto uno di emergenza.
> 
> Intanto che sistemo il foglio excel potete iniziare a pronosticare qui dentro le prime partite degli ottavi:
> 
> ...



Spostato in una sezione più appropriata.


----------



## mil77 (12 Marzo 2019)

Juve Atletico 2 - 0 (1) passa atletico
City Schalke 3 - 0 (1)
Barca Lione 3 - 0 (1)
Bayern Liverpool 1 - 1 (X)


----------



## Beppe85 (12 Marzo 2019)

Comunque evra è una sentenza. Ogni anno prima che la juve esca... fa qualche video o va a trovare i gobbi. Evra secondo me tifa Toro!


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Marzo 2019)

Juventus - Atletico 1-1 (X)
Man City - Schalke 04 3-1 (1)
Barcelona - Lione 2-0 (1)
Bayern M. - Liverpool 1-2 (2)


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Marzo 2019)

_*TORNEO A ELIMINAZIONE DIRETTA
TABELLONE PLAYOFF - RITORNO 
Attenzione ai ribaltoni!?

7vinte - Interista Diventi Pazzo [4 - 6] [6 - 3] aggr. 10-9
shevchampions - Roten1896 [3 - 3] [3 - 6] *__*aggr. 6-9 
hiei87 - diavoloINme [0 - 6] [5 - 3] *__*aggr. 5-9*_
* diavolo - Chrissonero [3 - 3] [3 - 5] aggr. 6-8
Beppe85 - Milanforever26 [3 - 3] [7 - 6] aggr. 10-9
mil77 - de sica [5 - 2] [3 - 0] aggr. 8-2

*7vinte come ai mondiali si dimostra abile nella fase ad eliminazione diretta e riesce a ribaltare per un soffio la situazione della gara di andata contro la capolista InteristaDiventiPazzo. Altra sfida fantastica quella tra Beppe85 e Milanforever26, che finisce per un soffio a favore di (il calcio è strano) Beppe. Chrissonero e Roten1986 avanzano secondo pronostico, diavoloINme e mil77 gestiscono il vantaggio, anche grazie alle defezioni degli avversari. 
I migliori tra gli sconfitti sono proprio InteristaDiventiPazzo e Milanforever26 (con 9 punti a testa) e di conseguenza vengono ripescati per i quarti di finale e restano in gioco! 

*Ecco gli accoppiamenti dei quarti di finale*!!

[1] mil77 - Interista Diventi Pazzo 
[2] Roten1896 - 7vinte
[3] diavoloINme - Beppe85
[4] Milanforever26 - Chrissonero

*E visto che anche nella vera Champions i sorteggi di quarti e semifinale si fanno insieme, ecco gli accoppiamenti delle semifinali*!!

vincente [1] - vincente [4] 
vincente [3] - vincente [2] *

CLASSIFICA GENERALE - 14 MARZO*_ 

__*94 (15) Interista Diventi Pazzo 
*__86 (13) Roten1896
82 (9) diavoloINme
80 (11) Chrissonero
78 (9) Milanforever26
__74 (9) Beppe85 
__74 (7) mil77
 70 (11) de sica
__65 (6) diavolo__
59 (6) 7vinte_
_56 (6) hiei87 
54 (6) shevchampions_
_41 (3) MrPeppez_
_33 (3) Milo_
_26 (2) Zosimo2410_
_16 (0) Moffus98_

Naturalmente chi è stato eliminato dal torneo a eliminazione diretta può continuare a pronosticare per la classifica generale 

Buon proseguo di Champions a tutti!!

*@Interista Diventi Pazzo
@hiei87
@diavolo
@shevchampions
@de sica
@Chrissonero
@Milanforever26
@Milo
@MrPeppez
@diavoloINme
@7vinte
@Moffus98
@Beppe85
@kuker
@Zosimo2410
@mil77
*


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Marzo 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> _*TORNEO A ELIMINAZIONE DIRETTA
> TABELLONE PLAYOFF - RITORNO
> Attenzione ai ribaltoni!?
> 
> ...



*Ricordo che a partire dai quarti di finale si pronosticheranno anche le partite di Europa League!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (14 Marzo 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> _*TORNEO A ELIMINAZIONE DIRETTA
> TABELLONE PLAYOFF - RITORNO
> Attenzione ai ribaltoni!?
> 
> ...



Complimenti a [MENTION=3817]7vinte[/MENTION]!

Per il resto, ho avuto una gran botta di c... ad essere ripescato 

Una cosa, alla fine quindi si conteranno le prime tre posizioni della classifica generale e il vincitore del torneo ad eliminazione? [MENTION=209]Roten1896[/MENTION]


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Marzo 2019)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Complimenti a @7vinte!
> 
> Per il resto, ho avuto una gran botta di c... ad essere ripescato
> 
> Una cosa, alla fine quindi si conteranno le prime tre posizioni della classifica generale e il vincitore del torneo ad eliminazione? @Roten1896



Direi di sì, possiamo fare così per le rep


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Marzo 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> _*TORNEO A ELIMINAZIONE DIRETTA
> TABELLONE PLAYOFF - RITORNO
> Attenzione ai ribaltoni!?
> 
> ...



Maledetto Dembele, ha rischiato di farmi fuori!
Fortuna che mi ha salvato il ripescaggio...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (14 Marzo 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Direi di sì, possiamo fare così per le rep



Perfetto


----------



## 7vinte (14 Marzo 2019)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Complimenti a [MENTION=3817]7vinte[/MENTION]!
> 
> Per il resto, ho avuto una gran botta di c... ad essere ripescato
> 
> Una cosa, alla fine quindi si conteranno le prime tre posizioni della classifica generale e il vincitore del torneo ad eliminazione? [MENTION=209]Roten1896[/MENTION]



Grazie, grande!


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Marzo 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> _*TORNEO A ELIMINAZIONE DIRETTA
> TABELLONE PLAYOFF - RITORNO
> Attenzione ai ribaltoni!?
> 
> ...





Sarà molto interessante contro [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION]


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Marzo 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Sarà molto interessante contro [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION]



Duello tra ripescati! 

Sbaglio o mi hai eliminato anche al gioco mondiali?


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Duello tra ripescati!
> 
> Sbaglio o mi hai eliminato anche al gioco mondiali?



In eliminatoria diretta mai.. sarà la prima volta


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Marzo 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> In eliminatoria diretta mai.. sarà la prima volta



Mi sembrava di si..ho la memoria corta...oltretutto avevo anche letto male, te sei passato di diritto!


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Aprile 2019)

Avanti con i quarti di Champions ed Europa League
Scrivete pure qui i pronostici. Come sempre segno 1X2 e risultato secco.


> *****************
> Tottenham - Man City
> Liverpool - Porto
> Ajax - Juventus
> ...



*@Interista Diventi Pazzo
@hiei87
@diavolo
@shevchampions
@de sica
@Chrissonero
@Milanforever26
@Milo
@MrPeppez
@diavoloINme
@7vinte
@Moffus98
@Beppe85
@kuker
@Zosimo2410
@mil77*


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Avanti con i quarti di Champions ed Europa League
> Scrivete pure qui i pronostici. Come sempre segno 1X2 e risultato secco.
> 
> 
> ...



Tottenham - Man City 1-2 2
Liverpool - Porto 3-0 1 
Ajax - Juventus 1-1 X
Man United - Barcellona 0-1 2
*****************
Arsenal - Napoli 2-2 x
Villareal - Valencia 1-0 1
Benfica - Eintracht 0-1 x
Slavia Praga - Chelsea 0-2 2


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Aprile 2019)

Up


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (9 Aprile 2019)

Tottenham - Man City (X) 1-1
Liverpool - Porto (1) 4-1
Ajax - Juventus (2) 0-1
Man United - Barcellona (2) 0-2
Arsenal - Napoli (X) 2-2
Villareal - Valencia (2) 1-3
Benfica - Eintracht (X) 1-1
Slavia Praga - Chelsea (2) 0-3


----------



## diavolo (9 Aprile 2019)

Tottenham - Man City (2) 1-3
Liverpool - Porto (1) 3-1
Ajax - Juventus (1) 2-1
Man United - Barcellona (2) 0-1
Arsenal - Napoli (1) 2-0
Villareal - Valencia (2) 1-2
Benfica - Eintracht (1) 2-1
Slavia Praga - Chelsea (2) 0-0


----------



## mil77 (9 Aprile 2019)

Tottenham - Man City (X) 1-1
Liverpool - Porto (1) 3-0
Ajax - Juventus (2) 1-2
Man United - Barcellona (X) 1-2
Arsenal - Napoli (1) 1-1
Villareal - Valencia (x) 0-1
Benfica - Eintracht (X) 1-1
Slavia Praga - Chelsea (2) 1-3


----------



## sacchino (9 Aprile 2019)

Tottenham - Man City (X) 1-2
Liverpool - Porto (1) 3-0
Ajax - Juventus (2) 2-1
Man United - Barcellona (2) 1-3
Arsenal - Napoli (1) 2-1
Villareal - Valencia (2) 1-1
Benfica - Eintracht (X) 0-1
Slavia Praga - Chelsea (2) 0-2


----------



## 7vinte (9 Aprile 2019)

Tottenham-Man City (2) 1-3
Liverpool-Porto (2) 2-0
Ajax-Juve (1) 3-0 
Manchester United-Barcellona (2) 0-2
Arsenal-Napoli (1) 3-1
Villareal-Valencia (2) 0-2
Benfica-Eintracht (2) 1-3
Slavia Praga-Chelsea (2) 0-3


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Aprile 2019)

Tottenham - Man City 2-1 1
Liverpool - Porto 3-0 1 
Ajax - Juventus 0-2 2
Man United - Barcellona 1-1 X
*****************
Arsenal - Napoli 2-0 1
Villareal - Valencia 1-0 1
Benfica - Eintracht 1-1 X
Slavia Praga - Chelsea 0-2 2


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Aprile 2019)

UEFACL

Tottenham - Man City 1-2 2
Liverpool - Porto 2-0 1 
Ajax - Juventus 2-1 1
Man United - Barcellona 1-1 X

********************************

UEFAEL

Arsenal - Napoli 2-1 1
Villareal - Valencia 1-1 X
Benfica - Eintracht 1-0 1
Slavia Praga - Chelsea 0-1 2


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Aprile 2019)

Tottenham - Man City 1-2 (2)
Liverpool - Porto 3-0 (1)
Ajax - Rubentus 2-2 (x) 
Man United - Barcellona 0-2 (2)
*****************
Arsenal - Napoli 1-1 (x)
Villareal - Valencia 1-1 (x)
Benfica - Eintracht 2-0 (1)
Slavia Praga - Chelsea 1-2 (2)


----------



## hiei87 (9 Aprile 2019)

Tottenham-Man City 3 - 1 (2)
Liverpool-Porto 4 - 0 (1)
Ajax-Juve 0 - 2 (2)
Manchester United-Barcellona 1 - 1 (2)
Arsenal-Napoli 1 - 0 (1)
Villareal-Valencia 1 -1 (2)
Benfica-Eintracht 2 - 1 (1)
Slavia Praga-Chelsea 1 - 2 (2)


----------



## Beppe85 (10 Aprile 2019)

Tottenham - Man City
Liverpool - Porto
Ajax - Juventus 2 0-2
Man United - Barcellona X 1-1
Arsenal - Napoli 2 0-1
Villareal - Valencia 1 1-0
Benfica - Eintracht 1 2-2
Slavia Praga - Chelsea X 1-2


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Aprile 2019)

*Pronostici 11 aprile 2019*

*TORNEO - QUARTI DI FINALE - RISULTATI ANDATA *!!

[1] mil77 - Interista Diventi Pazzo [3 - 6]
[2] Roten1896 - 7vinte [6 - 6]
[3] diavoloINme - Beppe85 [5 - 1]
[4] Milanforever26 - Chrissonero [8 - 8]

*SEMIFINALI*!!

vincente [1] - vincente [4] 
vincente [3] - vincente [2] *

CLASSIFICA GENERALE *_

__*102 (16) Interista Diventi Pazzo 
*__92 (14) Roten1896
__88 (13) Chrissonero__
87 (9) diavoloINme
86 (11) Milanforever26
__77 (7) mil77
__75 (9) Beppe85 
__75 (8) diavolo
70 (11) de sica__
65 (7) 7vinte_
_63 (6) hiei87 
54 (6) shevchampions_
_41 (3) MrPeppez_
_33 (3) Milo_
_26 (2) Zosimo2410_
_16 (0) Moffus98
5 (0) sacchino (__benvenuto!__)_


----------



## Chrissonero (12 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *TORNEO - QUARTI DI FINALE - RISULTATI ANDATA *!!
> 
> [1] mil77 - Interista Diventi Pazzo [3 - 6]
> [2] Roten1896 - 7vinte [6 - 6]
> ...



Mi manca 1 punto amico.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Aprile 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Mi manca 1 punto amico.



Hai ragione! Ho corretto  mi ero perso il Ben-fica


----------



## Chrissonero (12 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *TORNEO - QUARTI DI FINALE - RISULTATI ANDATA *!!
> 
> [1] mil77 - Interista Diventi Pazzo [3 - 6]
> [2] Roten1896 - 7vinte [6 - 6]
> ...



Grazie direttore. Finora un gral bel gioco per tanti sopratutto di Interista Diventi Pazzo che sembra davero imprendibile quindi complimenti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Aprile 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Grazie direttore. Finora un gral bel gioco per tanti sopratutto di Interista Diventi Pazzo che sembra davero imprendibile quindi complimenti.



Testa a Testa fantastico nella gara di andata!

Bella sfida!



PS: comunque chi passa da noi 90 su 100 becca Interista quindi fai bene a gufarlo


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Aprile 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Grazie direttore. Finora un gral bel gioco per tanti sopratutto di Interista Diventi Pazzo che sembra davero imprendibile quindi complimenti.



Grazie Chris!! Anche voi non scherzate 



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Testa a Testa fantastico nella gara di andata!
> 
> Bella sfida!
> 
> PS: comunque chi passa da noi 90 su 100 becca Interista quindi fai bene a gufarlo



Eh, infatti troppi complimenti...


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Aprile 2019)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Grazie Chris!! Anche voi non scherzate
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, infatti troppi complimenti...



Comunque la vera mina vagante quando si arriva agli scontri diretti è [MENTION=3817]7vinte[/MENTION], cambia marcia alla grande!


----------



## mil77 (13 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Testa a Testa fantastico nella gara di andata!
> 
> Bella sfida!
> 
> ...



Grazie eh...mi dai già x eliminato...ma sorprendero come l'Ajax a Madrid...e pensa che al 90 di villareal Valencia avevo 4 punti io e 3 lui...poi i due gol nel recupero del Valencia mi hanno fregato.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Comunque la vera mina vagante quando si arriva agli scontri diretti è @7vinte, cambia marcia alla grande!



Infatti la vedo male anche perché io esco sempre ai quarti


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Aprile 2019)

*QUARTI DI FINALE RITORNO
*
Juventus - Ajax 
Barcellona - Man United
Man City - Tottenham
Porto - Liverpool

Napoli - Arsenal
Valencia - Villareal
Eintracht - Benfica
Chelsea - Slavia Praga

*@Interista Diventi Pazzo
@hiei87
@diavolo
@shevchampions
@de sica
@Chrissonero
@Milanforever26
@Milo
@MrPeppez
@diavoloINme
@7vinte
@Moffus98
@Beppe85
@kuker
@Zosimo2410
@mil77 
@sacchino*


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Comunque la vera mina vagante quando si arriva agli scontri diretti è [MENTION=3817]7vinte[/MENTION], cambia marcia alla grande!







Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *QUARTI DI FINALE RITORNO
> *
> Juventus - Ajax
> Barcellona - Man United
> ...



Altamente imprevedibile!


----------



## 7vinte (14 Aprile 2019)

Juventus - Ajax (2) 1-3 
Barcellona - Man United (1) 2-0
Man City - Tottenham (1) 2-0
Porto - Liverpool (2) 0-2

Napoli - Arsenal (2) 1-2
Valencia - Villareal (1) 3-0
Eintracht - Benfica (1) 2-1
Chelsea - Slavia Praga (1) 3-0


----------



## sacchino (14 Aprile 2019)

Juventus - Ajax (2) 0-1
Barcellona - Man United (1) 3-1
Man City - Tottenham (1) 4-0
Porto - Liverpool (x) 1-1

Napoli - Arsenal (1) 2-1
Valencia - Villareal (X) 2-2
Eintracht - Benfica (X) 1-1
Chelsea - Slavia Praga (1) 2-1


----------



## diavolo (14 Aprile 2019)

Juventus - Ajax 1-2 (2)
Barcellona - Man United 2-0 (1)
Man City - Tottenham 2-0 (1)
Porto - Liverpool 0-2 (2)

Napoli - Arsenal 1-1 (2)
Valencia - Villareal 3-0 (1)
Eintracht - Benfica 2-3 (2)
Chelsea - Slavia Praga 0-1 (2)


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Aprile 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Grazie eh...mi dai già x eliminato...ma sorprendero come l'Ajax a Madrid...e pensa che al 90 di villareal Valencia avevo 4 punti io e 3 lui...poi i due gol nel recupero del Valencia mi hanno fregato.



Dai ma va che si scherza..Poi vabbé, Interista sta a 102 e ha beccato 16 risultati esatti..io non so come faccia, deve avere un palantir


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Aprile 2019)

Juventus - Ajax 2-0 (1)
Barcellona - Man United 2-1 (1)
Man City - Tottenham 3-1 (1)
Porto - Liverpool 0-2 (2)

Napoli - Arsenal 3-1 (1)
Valencia - Villareal 2-2 (x)
Eintracht - Benfica 1-1 (1)
Chelsea - Slavia Praga 2-0 (1)


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Juventus - Ajax (2) 1-3
> Barcellona - Man United (1) 2-0
> Man City - Tottenham (1) 2-0
> Porto - Liverpool (2) 0-2
> ...



Ti stimo! Mi accontento di uscire ai quarti se indovini la Juve

Juventus - Ajax 0-0 (1)
Barcellona - Man United 2-1 (1)
Man City - Tottenham 2-1 (1)
Porto - Liverpool 1-2 (2)

Napoli - Arsenal 2-1 (1)
Valencia - Villareal 2-0 (1)
Eintracht - Benfica 3-1 (1)
Chelsea - Slavia Praga 2-0 (1)


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (16 Aprile 2019)

Juventus - Ajax (X) 1-1 [Juventus]
Barcellona - Man United (1) 2-1
Man City - Tottenham (1) 2-0
Porto - Liverpool (2) 0-1

Napoli - Arsenal (1) 2-0 [Arsenal]
Valencia - Villareal (X) 1-1
Eintracht - Benfica (1) 3-1
Chelsea - Slavia Praga (1) 3-0
[MENTION=209]Roten1896[/MENTION] nel caso si pronosticano risultati che portano ai supplementari, si possono inserire le squadre che poi passano, giusto?


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Aprile 2019)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> @Roten1896 nel caso si pronosticano risultati che portano ai supplementari, si possono inserire le squadre che poi passano, giusto?



Esatto!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (16 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Esatto!



Perfetto, grazie


----------



## mil77 (16 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dai ma va che si scherza..Poi vabbé, Interista sta a 102 e ha beccato 16 risultati esatti..io non so come faccia, deve avere un palantir



Non preoccuparti scherzavo anche io...


----------



## mil77 (16 Aprile 2019)

Juventus - Ajax (1) 2-1 
Barcellona - Man United (1) 2-0
Man City - Tottenham (1) 1-0 City
Porto - Liverpool (x) 1-1

Napoli - Arsenal (×) 3-1
Valencia - Villareal (1) 1-0
Eintracht - Benfica (1) 2-0
Chelsea - Slavia Praga (1) 4-0


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Aprile 2019)

Campioni d’europa - Ajax 2-2 (x)
Barcellona - Man United 2-0 (1)
Man City - Tottenham 2-0 (1)
Porto - Liverpool 1-3 (2)

Napoli - Arsenal 3-1 (1)
Valencia - Villareal 3-1 (1)
Eintracht - Benfica 3-1 (1)
Chelsea - Slavia Praga 2-0 (1)


----------



## Beppe85 (16 Aprile 2019)

Campioni d’europa - Ajax 1-3 X
Barcellona - Man United 2-0 1
Man City - Tottenham 3-0 1
Porto - Liverpool 0-1 2

Napoli - Arsenal 2-0 1 Arsenal
Valencia - Villareal 0-1 2
Eintracht - Benfica 5-1 1
Chelsea - Slavia Praga 2-0 1


----------



## Beppe85 (16 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ti stimo! Mi accontento di uscire ai quarti se indovini la Juve
> 
> Juventus - Ajax 0-0 (1)
> Barcellona - Man United 2-1 (1)
> ...



Se esce la Juve per me avete vinto tutti


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Aprile 2019)

UEFACL

Juventus - Ajax 2-1 (1)
Barcellona - Man United 3-1 (1)
Man City - Tottenham 2-0 (1)
Porto - Liverpool 0-2 (2)

*******************************

UEFAEL

Napoli - Arsenal 1-1 (X)
Valencia - Villareal 2-1 (1)
Eintracht - Benfica 3-2 (1)
Chelsea - Slavia Praga 2-0 (1)


----------



## hiei87 (16 Aprile 2019)

Juventus - Ajax 2 - 0 (1)
Barcellona - Man United 2-1 (1)
Man City - Tottenham 1-0 (2)
Porto - Liverpool 1 - 2 (2)


EL

Napoli - Arsenal 1-2 (2)
Valencia - Villareal 3-2 (1)
Eintracht - Benfica 2-0 (1)
Chelsea - Slavia Praga 2-0 (1)


----------



## 7vinte (16 Aprile 2019)

Roten sono usciti!!!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Aprile 2019)

*TORNEO - QUARTI DI FINALE - RISULTATI ANDATA E RITORNO*!!

[1] mil77 - *Interista Diventi Pazzo* [3 - 6] [7 - 5]
[2] *Roten1896* - 7vinte [6 - 6] [8 - 8] (risultati esatti indovinati 2-1)
[3] *diavoloINme* - Beppe85 [5 - 1] [6 - 5]
[4] Milanforever26 - *Chrissonero* [8 - 8] [5 - 6]

*SEMIFINALI*!!

Interista Diventi Pazzo - Chrissonero
diavoloINme - Roten1896*

CLASSIFICA GENERALE 19 aprile *_

__*107 (16) Interista Diventi Pazzo 
*__100 (15) Roten1896
__94 (13) Chrissonero__
93 (9) diavoloINme
__91 (11) Milanforever26
__84 (8) mil77
83 (9) diavolo
__80 (9) Beppe85
__73 (7) 7vinte
72 (7) hiei87  
70 (11) de sica__
54 (6) shevchampions_
_41 (3) MrPeppez_
_33 (3) Milo_
_26 (2) Zosimo2410_
_16 (0) Moffus98
9 (0) sacchino 

******

Onore a [MENTION=3817]7vinte[/MENTION] che pur avendo preso tutti i segni esatti è stato sfortunatissimo che io ho pescato il risultato secco del Valencia. Proprio la partita tra Valencia e Villareal è lo spartiacque della sfida bellissima tra [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] e [MENTION=1688]Chrissonero[/MENTION]. 
Ne consegue che i top 4 della classifica attuale sono anche i 4 semifinalisti. 
Sicuramente ne vedremo ancora delle belle.

Ma come diceva [MENTION=3752]Beppe85[/MENTION] con l'uscita dei gobbi dalla CL abbiamo praticamente vinto tutti 
_


----------



## 7vinte (19 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *TORNEO - QUARTI DI FINALE - RISULTATI ANDATA E RITORNO*!!
> 
> [1] mil77 - *Interista Diventi Pazzo* [3 - 6] [7 - 5]
> [2] *Roten1896* - 7vinte [6 - 6] [8 - 8] (risultati esatti indovinati 2-1)
> ...



Ahaha che sfiga! Grande Roten!


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ahaha che sfiga! Grande Roten!


Davvero sei stato sfortunatissimo, ma resti un grande!


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *TORNEO - QUARTI DI FINALE - RISULTATI ANDATA E RITORNO*!!
> 
> [1] mil77 - *Interista Diventi Pazzo* [3 - 6] [7 - 5]
> [2] *Roten1896* - 7vinte [6 - 6] [8 - 8] (risultati esatti indovinati 2-1)
> ...



Grazie Direttore per il prezioso lavoro.
Onore al mio rivale Beppe85. 
Ad esser sincero devo riconoscere che la partita non è stata giocata ad armi pari in quanto, se non erro, Beppe non ha pronosticato tutte le partite.
Non mi sento quindi vero vincitore.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *TORNEO - QUARTI DI FINALE - RISULTATI ANDATA E RITORNO*!!
> 
> [1] mil77 - *Interista Diventi Pazzo* [3 - 6] [7 - 5]
> [2] *Roten1896* - 7vinte [6 - 6] [8 - 8] (risultati esatti indovinati 2-1)
> ...



Onore al mio rivale [MENTION=1688]Chrissonero[/MENTION], è stata davvero una bella sfida, in bocca al lupo per la prossima

Ora mi rimane l'unico obbiettivo di cercare di raggiungere il 3° posto


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Onore al mio rivale [MENTION=1688]Chrissonero[/MENTION], è stata davvero una bella sfida, in bocca al lupo per la prossima
> 
> Ora mi rimane l'unico obbiettivo di cercare di raggiungere il 3° posto



Bella sfida! Grazie amico perche ora avrò bisogno di molta fortuna contro l'primo della classe, sarà tosta..


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Aprile 2019)

*SEMIFINALI*

Tottenham - Ajax
Barcellona - Liverpool

Arsenal - Valencia
Eintracht - Chelsea 


*@Interista Diventi Pazzo
@hiei87
@diavolo
@shevchampions
@de sica
@Chrissonero
@Milanforever26
@Milo
@MrPeppez
@diavoloINme
@7vinte
@Moffus98
@Beppe85
@kuker
@Zosimo2410
@mil77 
@sacchino*


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Aprile 2019)

Tottenham - Ajax 1-0 1
Barcellona - Liverpool 2-1 1 

Arsenal - Valencia 2-0 1
Eintracht - Chelsea 1-1 X


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Aprile 2019)

up


----------



## sacchino (30 Aprile 2019)

Tottenham - Ajax 1-1 X
Barcellona - Liverpool 1-0 1

Arsenal - Valencia 2-0 1
Eintracht - Chelsea 1-1 X


----------



## mil77 (30 Aprile 2019)

Tottenham - Ajax 2-1 1
Barcellona - Liverpool 2-1 ×

Arsenal - Valencia 2-0 1
Eintracht - Chelsea 3-2 ×


----------



## diavolo (30 Aprile 2019)

Tottenham - Ajax 2-0 (1)
Barcellona - Liverpool 3-1 (1)

Arsenal - Valencia 1-1 (1)
Eintracht - Chelsea 1-1 (2)


----------



## 7vinte (30 Aprile 2019)

Ormai sono fuori da tutto, ma tanto...

Tottenham-Ajax (X) 2-2
Barcellona-Liverpool (1) 3-2
Arsenal-Valencia (1) 2-0
Eintracht-Chelsea (2) 1-2


----------



## hiei87 (30 Aprile 2019)

Tottenham - Ajax 3 - 1 (1)
Barcellona - Liverpool 2 - 1 (2)

Arsenal - Valencia 2 - 0 (1)
Eintracht - Chelsea 2 - 1 (1)


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (30 Aprile 2019)

Tottenham - Ajax (X) 0-0
Barcellona - Liverpool (2) 0-1

Arsenal - Valencia (1) 3-1
Eintracht - Chelsea (X) 1-1


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Aprile 2019)

Tottenham - Ajax 2-1 (1)
Barcellona - Liverpool 1-1 (1)
Arsenal - Valencia 2-0 (1)
Eintracht - Chelsea 1-2 (2)


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Aprile 2019)

Tottenham - Ajax (x) 1-1
Barcellona - Liverpool (1) 1-0

Arsenal - Valencia (1) 2-1
Eintracht - Chelsea (1) 2-1



A momenti scordavo che oggi c'è la nostra coppa.
Ma la juve quando gioca??? 
In bocca al lupo al mio rivale/amico/direttore [MENTION=209]Roten1896[/MENTION].


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tottenham - Ajax (x) 1-1
> Barcellona - Liverpool (1) 1-0
> 
> Arsenal - Valencia (1) 2-1
> ...



In bocca al lupo a te, grande! Meno male che non ti sei scordato. Preso da GOT non ho più controllato chi aveva fatto o non fatto i pronostici prima di me. 

EDIT: mi sa che tra i semifinalisti manca ancora [MENTION=1688]Chrissonero[/MENTION] O_O


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Aprile 2019)

UEFACL
Tottenham - Ajax 1-1 (X)
Barcellona - Liverpool 2-1 (1)

UEFAEL
Arsenal - Valencia 2-0 (1)
Eintracht - Chelsea 1-0 (1)


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Maggio 2019)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Tottenham - Ajax (X) 0-0
> Barcellona - Liverpool (2) 0-1
> 
> *Arsenal - Valencia (1) 3-1
> Eintracht - Chelsea (X) 1-1*



Va beh


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Maggio 2019)

*Semifinali andata e classifica*

*TORNEO SEMIFINALI*!!

Interista Diventi Pazzo - Chrissonero [_6 - 2_]
diavoloINme - Roten1896 [_2 - 2_]*

CLASSIFICA GENERALE 3 maggio*_

__*113 (18) Interista Diventi Pazzo 
*__102 (15) Roten1896
__96 (13) Chrissonero_
_95 (12) Milanforever26
__95 (9) diavoloINme__
87 (10) diavolo
86 (8) mil77
__80 (9) Beppe85
__75 (7) 7vinte
73 (7) hiei87  
70 (11) de sica__
54 (6) shevchampions_
_41 (3) MrPeppez_
_33 (3) Milo_
_26 (2) Zosimo2410_
_16 (0) Moffus98
14 (1) sacchino 

_


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Va beh



Ahahahahah
Devo ringraziare Aubameyang per il suo gol al 91'


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Maggio 2019)

*SEMIFINALI RITORNO*

Liverpool - Barcellona
Ajax - Tottenham

Valencia - Arsenal
Chelsea - Eintracht


*@Interista Diventi Pazzo
@hiei87
@diavolo
@shevchampions
@de sica
@Chrissonero
@Milanforever26
@Milo
@MrPeppez
@diavoloINme
@7vinte
@Moffus98
@Beppe85
@kuker
@Zosimo2410
@mil77 
@sacchino*


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Maggio 2019)

Liverpool - Barcellona 2-1 (1)
Ajax - Tottenham 1-1 (X) 
Valencia - Arsenal 2-1 (1)
Chelsea - Eintracht 2-0 (1)


----------



## sacchino (5 Maggio 2019)

Liverpool - Barcellona 1-1 (X)
Ajax - Tottenham 2-1 (1)
Valencia - Arsenal 0-2 (2)
Chelsea - Eintracht 3-0 (1)


----------



## 7vinte (5 Maggio 2019)

Liverpool-Barca (1) 3-0
Ajax-Tottenham (1) 2-0
Valencia-Arsenal (1) 2-1
Chelsea-Eintracht (X) 1-1


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Maggio 2019)

Liverpool - Barcellona 1-2 2
Ajax - Tottenham 2-1 1

Valencia - Arsenal 1-0 1 
Chelsea - Eintracht 1-0 1


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> CLASSIFICA GENERALE 3 maggio[/B][/SIZE]_
> 
> __*113 (18) Interista Diventi Pazzo
> *__102 (15) Roten1896
> ...



Bellissima fino all'ultimo con gli amici [MENTION=1688]Chrissonero[/MENTION] e [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION] per il podio! 

Anche se credo loro siano più interessati al torneo ad eliminazione visto che sono ancora in corsa per il titolo


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Maggio 2019)

UEFACL
Liverpool - Barcellona 2-1 (1)
Ajax - Tottenham 1-1 (X) 

UEFAEL
Valencia - Arsenal 1-2 (2)
Chelsea - Eintracht 2-1 (1)


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bellissima fino all'ultimo con gli amici [MENTION=1688]Chrissonero[/MENTION] e [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION] per il podio!
> 
> Anche se credo loro siano più interessati al torneo ad eliminazione visto che sono ancora in corsa per il titolo



Ahaha sono rimasto KO dopo quel gol di Aubameyang vedremo cosa succede questa settimana, credo che posso rimontare.


----------



## hiei87 (6 Maggio 2019)

Liverpool - Barcellona 2 - 1
Ajax - Tottenham 1 - 1
Valencia - Arsenal 2 - 2
Chelsea - Eintracht 1 - 1


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (7 Maggio 2019)

Liverpool - Barcellona (2) 2-4
Ajax - Tottenham (1) 2-1

Valencia - Arsenal (X) 1-1
Chelsea - Eintracht (1) 2-0


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Maggio 2019)

[MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION]


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION]



Ci sono fratello !!!!!!!

Liverpool - Barcellona 1-2 (2)
Ajax - Tottenham 1-2 (2) 
Valencia - Arsenal 1-2 (2)
Chelsea - Eintracht 3-1 (1)


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Maggio 2019)

*TORNEO SEMIFINALI*!!

*Interista Diventi Pazzo* - Chrissonero [_6 - 2_] [_0 - 2_]
*diavoloINme* - Roten1896 [_2 - 2_] [_2 - 1_]

*FINALE TERZO POSTO: *Roten1896 - Chrissonero
*FINALISSIMA TORNEO*: Interista Diventi Pazzo - diavoloINme*

CLASSIFICA GENERALE 10 maggio*_

__*113 (18) Interista Diventi Pazzo 
*__103 (15) Roten1896
__98 (13) Chrissonero
__97 (9) diavoloINme_
_95 (12) Milanforever26__
87 (10) diavolo
86 (8) mil77
__80 (9) Beppe85
__79 (8) 7vinte
77 (8) hiei87  
70 (11) de sica__
54 (6) shevchampions_
_41 (3) MrPeppez_
_33 (3) Milo_
_26 (2) Zosimo2410_
_16 (0) Moffus98
15 (1) sacchino 

*Gran finale tra Interista Diventi Pazzo e diavoloINme! Complimenti! 
Modalità pronostici e punti assegnati per la finale saranno comunicati prossimamente!
*
_


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *TORNEO SEMIFINALI*!!
> 
> *Interista Diventi Pazzo* - Chrissonero [_6 - 2_] [_0 - 2_]
> *diavoloINme* - Roten1896 [_2 - 2_] [_2 - 1_]
> ...



Onore a te Direttore, alla fine passo il turno per un misero punticino/gol.
Da milanista non posso che preferire la coppa


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *TORNEO SEMIFINALI*!!
> 
> *Interista Diventi Pazzo* - Chrissonero [_6 - 2_] [_0 - 2_]
> *diavoloINme* - Roten1896 [_2 - 2_] [_2 - 1_]
> ...



Uno zero secco che mi esclude dal podio, probabilmente chiuderò come il nostro Milan (5°)..complimenti ai finalisti


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Uno zero secco che mi esclude dal podio, probabilmente chiuderò come il nostro Milan (5°)..complimenti ai finalisti



sei a -3 dal terzo posto, è dura ma puoi farcela


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> sei a -3 dal terzo posto, è dura ma puoi farcela



Ma manca solo la finale..


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *TORNEO SEMIFINALI*!!
> 
> *Interista Diventi Pazzo* - Chrissonero [_6 - 2_] [_0 - 2_]
> *diavoloINme* - Roten1896 [_2 - 2_] [_2 - 1_]
> ...



Peccato davero.. ma ho perso contro l're dei risultati esatti, vedremo la prossima, complimenti ai due bravi finalisti, chapeao.


----------



## sacchino (10 Maggio 2019)

Indovinare il risultato esatto della finale dovrebbe valere doppio.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma manca solo la finale..



Due finali


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (12 Maggio 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Peccato davero.. ma ho perso contro l're dei risultati esatti, vedremo la prossima, complimenti ai due bravi finalisti, chapeao.



Complimenti anche a te, io devo ringraziare Aubameyang all'andata


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Maggio 2019)

*FINALI 
CHAMPIONS LEAGUE ed EUROPA LEAGUE *

CHELSEA - ARSENAL 29/5 
TOTTENHAM - LIVERPOOL 1/6

Cosa pronosticare e relativi punteggi:
- VINCITORE DELLA COPPA: + 1 punto
- SEGNO 1X2 AL 90': + 1 punto
- RISULTATO SECCO AL 90': + 3 punti 
- un MARCATORE di una delle due squadre: + 3 punti se segna 1 gol + 1 punto aggiuntivo per ogni altro gol (per i marcatori non importa se segnano nei 90' o nei 120')
oppure NESSUN MARCATORE se pensate finisca 0-0: + 3 punti se 0-0 al 90' + 1 punto aggiuntivo se 0-0 anche al 120') 


*@Interista Diventi Pazzo
@hiei87
@diavolo
@shevchampions
@de sica
@Chrissonero
@Milanforever26
@Milo
@MrPeppez
@diavoloINme
@7vinte
@Moffus98
@Beppe85
@kuker
@Zosimo2410
@mil77 
@sacchino*


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *FINALI
> CHAMPIONS LEAGUE ed EUROPA LEAGUE *
> 
> CHELSEA - ARSENAL 29/5
> ...



Chelsea - Arsenal 1-2 [Arsenal] 2 - [Aubameyang]

Tottenham-Liverpool 2-2 [Tottenham] X - [Mané]


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Chelsea - Arsenal 1-2 [Arsenal] 2 - [Aubameyang]
> 
> Tottenham-Liverpool 2-2 [Tottenham] X - [Mané]



ovviamente potete modificare / attendere fino al giorno dell'inizio delle partite (metti che un giocatore si infortuna e non può giocare la finale) nel caso modificate un pronostico taggatemi per avvisarmi e aggiungete EDIT: sul post dove avevate pronosticato. Oppure sbiancate il post precedente e fatene uno nuovo in fondo al thread.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ovviamente potete modificare / attendere fino al giorno dell'inizio delle partite (metti che un giocatore si infortuna e non può giocare la finale) nel caso modificate un pronostico taggatemi per avvisarmi e aggiungete EDIT: sul post dove avevate pronosticato. Oppure sbiancate il post precedente e fatene uno nuovo in fondo al thread.



OK!


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Maggio 2019)

Upp raga pronosticateee
Almeno la partita di EL


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Maggio 2019)

*FINALI 
CHAMPIONS LEAGUE ed EUROPA LEAGUE *

CHELSEA - ARSENAL 29/5 
TOTTENHAM - LIVERPOOL 1/6

Cosa pronosticare e relativi punteggi:
- VINCITORE DELLA COPPA: + 1 punto
- SEGNO 1X2 AL 90': + 1 punto
- RISULTATO SECCO AL 90': + 3 punti 
- un MARCATORE di una delle due squadre: + 3 punti se segna 1 gol + 1 punto aggiuntivo per ogni altro gol (per i marcatori non importa se segnano nei 90' o nei 120')
oppure NESSUN MARCATORE se pensate finisca 0-0: + 3 punti se 0-0 al 90' + 1 punto aggiuntivo se 0-0 anche al 120') 


*@Interista Diventi Pazzo
@hiei87
@diavolo
@shevchampions
@de sica
@Chrissonero
@Milanforever26 (unico che ha già pronosticato)
@Milo
@MrPeppez
@diavoloINme
@7vinte
@Moffus98
@Beppe85
@kuker
@Zosimo2410
@mil77 
@sacchino*


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Maggio 2019)

*CHELSEA - ARSENAL 29/5 *
Vincitore ARSENAL
Segno al 90' : X 
Risultato al 90' : 1-1 
Marcatore: Lacazette


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Maggio 2019)

*CHELSEA - ARSENAL 29/5 
*
*Vincitore*: Chelsea
*Segno al 90*' : 1
*Risultato al 90'* : 2-1
*Marcatore*: Giroud


----------



## Chrissonero (29 Maggio 2019)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Complimenti anche a te, io devo ringraziare Aubameyang all'andata



Grazie amico, sei un giusto vincitore del campionato, proverò a sfidarte la prossima.



Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *FINALI
> CHAMPIONS LEAGUE ed EUROPA LEAGUE *
> 
> CHELSEA - ARSENAL 29/5
> ...



Chelsea - Arsenal 2-2 X 90'
Ozil - campione Arsenal

Ps. cambiato


----------



## Chrissonero (29 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *CHELSEA - ARSENAL 29/5 *
> Vincitore ARSENAL
> Segno al 90' : X
> Risultato al 90' : 1-1
> Marcatore: Lacazette



Ahaha giuro che no avevo visto il tuo pronostico..


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Maggio 2019)

CHELSEA - ARSENAL 29/5 
Vincitore ARSENAL
Segno al 90' : 2
Risultato al 90' : 1-2 
Marcatore: Aubameyang


----------



## hiei87 (29 Maggio 2019)

Chelsea - Arsenal 1 - 2
Al 90° 1 - 1
Marcatore: Aubameyang


----------



## Chrissonero (31 Maggio 2019)

Tottenham - Liverpool 1-1 X 90'
Eriksen - campione Tottenham


----------



## Beppe85 (31 Maggio 2019)

Totthenam - Liverpool 2-4, 2, tripletta di Mane', Liverpool campione


----------



## sacchino (31 Maggio 2019)

Totthenam 2 Liverpool 1


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Giugno 2019)

*TOTTENHAM - LIVERPOOL 1/6
*
*Vincitore*: Liverpool
*Segno al 90*' : 2
*Risultato al 90'* : 1-2
*Marcatore*: Salah


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Giugno 2019)

Tottenham Liverpool
Campione: Liverpool
Segno al 90': 2
Risultato al 90': 1-3
Marcatore: Mané


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Giugno 2019)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *CHELSEA - ARSENAL 29/5
> *
> *Vincitore*: Chelsea
> *Segno al 90*' : 1
> ...



Pure il marcatore hai azzeccato oh...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Giugno 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Pure il marcatore hai azzeccato oh...



In questa edizione mi dice bene ahahah


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Giugno 2019)

*CLASSIFICA FINALE*


123 (18) Interista Diventi Pazzo 
105 (15) Roten1896
98 (13) Chrissonero
97 (9) diavoloINme
95 (12) Milanforever26
87 (10) diavolo
86 (8) mil77
82 (9) Beppe85
79 (8) 7vinte
77 (8) hiei87 
70 (11) de sica
54 (6) shevchampions
41 (3) MrPeppez
33 (3) Milo
26 (2) Zosimo2410
16 (0) Moffus98
15 (1) sacchino 


*FINALI DEL TORNEO*


PRIMO POSTO: Interista Diventi Pazzo - diavoloINme 10-0


TERZO POSTO: Chrissonero - Roten1896 0-2


*****

Per rimarcare una superiorità durata praticamente tutto l'anno, Interista Diventi Pazzo fa diventare pazzi tutti i suoi avversari, stravince la finale contro diavoloINme, è l'unico a pescare il Chelsea campione in EL e fa doppietta sui marcatori, conquista entrambi i titoli in palio. 
Non ci sono parole. 
Già si era tolto la soddisfazione di vincere il torneo a eliminazione diretta al Mondiale di Russia, ora mette in bacheca trofei a livello di club. 
Succede a de sica che aveva vinto anche lui entrambe le competizioni lo scorso anno.
Roten1896 fa il "Napoli" della situazione e chiude secondo per il secondo anno consecutivo. 
Chrissonero conserva il podio. 

*REPUTAZIONI DA ASSEGNARE*:
16 + 10 = 26 a Interista Diventi Pazzo 
12 a Roten1896 
8 a Chrissonero

ciascuno di voi può darne da 3 a 5, scrivete qui a chi le avete date, provvedo io a dare tutte quelle mancanti, eccetto quelle a me stesso per cui chiederò una mano a voi se mancano ahah 

*@Interista Diventi Pazzo
@hiei87
@diavolo
@shevchampions
@de sica
@Chrissonero
@Milanforever26
@Milo
@MrPeppez
@diavoloINme
@7vinte
@Moffus98
@Beppe85
@kuker
@Zosimo2410
@mil77 
@sacchino*​


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Giugno 2019)

> *REPUTAZIONI DA ASSEGNARE:
> 16 + 10 = 26 a Interista Diventi Pazzo
> 12 a Roten1896
> 8 a Chrissonero*



Ho dato +3 rep a interista diventi pazzo 
e +2 rep a Chrissonero

rimangono 



> *REPUTAZIONI DA ASSEGNARE:
> **23 a Interista Diventi Pazzo
> 12 a Roten1896
> 6 a Chrissonero*


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Giugno 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *CLASSIFICA FINALE*
> 
> 
> 123 (18) Interista Diventi Pazzo
> ...



Grazie mille Roten e complimenti per l'organizzazione del gioco, grandissimo!

Ho dato 3 rep a Chris, e 5 a te.

Per il resto, ci vediamo alla prossima edizione ragazzi


----------



## Chrissonero (5 Giugno 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *CLASSIFICA FINALE*
> 
> 
> 123 (18) Interista Diventi Pazzo
> ...



Onore al campione!

Bravo ragazzi e complimenti a tutti quelli che hanno giocato fino alla fine!


----------



## hiei87 (5 Giugno 2019)

Ho dato + 2 a interista diventi pazzo e Roten, anche per l'organizzazione e + 1 a Chris.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Giugno 2019)

Aggiungo +1 a Interista e +1 a Chrissonero
Ne mancano ancora troppe da assegnare specialmente al vincitore (farò il giro dei suoi post ahah)*

REPUTAZIONI DA ASSEGNARE:
**20 a Interista Diventi Pazzo 
5 a Roten1896 
1 a Chrissonero*


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Giugno 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *CLASSIFICA FINALE*
> 
> 
> 123 (18) Interista Diventi Pazzo
> ...



Praticamente sia in modalità campionato che in quella coppa ho solo percepito il 'profumo' della vittoria e delle reputazioni 
Sono il primo.... degli ultimi!!!
Chiedo scusa se ho dimenticato di pronosticare la finale di champions .
Onore e complimenti ai vincitori(su tutti [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] che fa il double!!!) e un grazie speciale al direttore [MENTION=209]Roten1896[/MENTION] per l'organizzazione precisa (altro che la uefa e il fpf!!!).
Ho dato una rep ai tre vincitori. 
P.S. quando si da spazio alla fantasia ci si diverte anche con poco. Bravi a tutti.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Giugno 2019)

[MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION] grazie a te e a quelli che hanno voluto partecipare fino alla fine*

REPUTAZIONI DA ASSEGNARE:
**19 a Interista Diventi Pazzo 
4 a Roten1896*


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Giugno 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION] grazie a te e a quelli che hanno voluto partecipare fino alla fine*
> 
> REPUTAZIONI DA ASSEGNARE:
> **19 a Interista Diventi Pazzo
> 4 a Roten1896*



Ho dato un'altra reputazione a te e una a interista.
Non posso ,per ora, darne ulteriori.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Giugno 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ho dato un'altra reputazione a te e una a interista.
> Non posso ,per ora, darne ulteriori.



va benissimo grande

*
REPUTAZIONI DA ASSEGNARE:
**18 a Interista Diventi Pazzo 
3 a Roten1896*


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Giugno 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> va benissimo grande
> 
> *
> REPUTAZIONI DA ASSEGNARE:
> ...



Ne ho aggiunte altre 5 a Interista Diventi Pazzo

*REPUTAZIONI DA ASSEGNARE:
**13 a Interista Diventi Pazzo 
3 a Roten1896*


----------



## Beppe85 (12 Giugno 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ne ho aggiunte altre 5 a Interista Diventi Pazzo
> 
> *REPUTAZIONI DA ASSEGNARE:
> **13 a Interista Diventi Pazzo
> 3 a Roten1896*



Io non ho idea di come si assegni la reputazione.....


----------



## diavolo (13 Giugno 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ne ho aggiunte altre 5 a Interista Diventi Pazzo
> 
> *REPUTAZIONI DA ASSEGNARE:
> **13 a Interista Diventi Pazzo
> 3 a Roten1896*



Ho dato 3 rep a Roten1896 e 2 rep a Interista Diventi Pazzo.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Giugno 2019)

Ok grazie! Rep per me finite 
Mancano solo 11 rep per il nostro vincitore Interista Diventi Pazzo


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Giugno 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ok grazie! Rep per me finite
> Mancano solo 11 rep per il nostro vincitore Interista Diventi Pazzo



Ho appena dato 2 Rep a interista, 1 a te, 1 a chrisso e una a diavoloinme

Domani se mi ricordo ne do altre a interista


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Giugno 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ok grazie! Rep per me finite
> Mancano solo 11 rep per il nostro vincitore Interista Diventi Pazzo



Ho appena assegnato due reputazioni al vincitore.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Giugno 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ho appena dato 2 Rep a interista, 1 a te, 1 a chrisso e una a diavoloinme
> 
> Domani se mi ricordo ne do altre a interista



A me no amico
Ho vinto la medaglia di cartone !!!!
Vabbè, grazie per la stima!!!


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Giugno 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A me no amico
> Ho vinto la medaglia di cartone !!!!
> Vabbè, grazie per la stima!!!



Ho premiato tutti quelli che mi hanno battuto sul campo!


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Giugno 2019)

Allora ne mancano ancora 7 per Interista Diventi Pazzo (non ci riesco a scrivere solo "interista")


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Giugno 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> (non ci riesco a scrivere solo "interista")



Fai bene, non ci tengo ad essere scambiato per uno di quelli la'


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Luglio 2019)

Per me vince il liverpool. In finale con una squadra di londra.


----------

